

IOS 5 beta 4 is out - hemancuso
http://developer.apple.com/library/prerelease/ios/#releasenotes/General/RN-iOSSDK-5_0/_index.html

======
zzzmarcus
The OTA update worked without a hitch for me on an iPhone 4 running beta 3. I
haven't noticed much different except that it is a little faster maybe.

~~~
derefr
I had an interesting problem with the OTA update (also from an iPhone 4 on
5.0b3): iTunes (b4) refused to sync with the device after it was updated,
claiming I was no longer authorized to use the applications on it (repeatedly,
verifying that I was then reiterating that I wasn't), and the iPhone stopped
appearing as a wi-fi sync device. It also took several seconds to negotiate a
connection when I plugged it into USB before it would register. Rebooting
didn't seem to fix this, but restoring from the full 5.0b4 firmware seemed to.
Oddly, my iPad 2 (also on 5.0b3 previously) pulled down the same update at the
same time but had none of these problems. Perhaps the iPhone's update got
corrupted while downloading?

------
bcrespino
Nice little auto complete addition. If you type a word that is auto completed
and hit delete you are prompted with a list of possible auto complete changes.
It has always been one of my biggest complaints about auto complete. If a word
is auto completed and it varies considerably from the one that was intended
you have to delete more characters that you would have normally typed to get
back to the beginning of the wrong word. This is an excellent addition.

------
fuzionmonkey
Looks like this update is available over-the-air. Glad to see that.

Although I seem to be getting an error when I try.

Anyways, full changelog here (without login):
[http://www.bgr.com/2011/07/22/apples-full-change-log-for-
ios...](http://www.bgr.com/2011/07/22/apples-full-change-log-for-
ios-5-beta-4/)

~~~
mdavis
Update appeared and worked after plugging my iPhone into a computer. Hard to
know if that was a coincidence or a prerequisite, though.

~~~
ugh
Seems like it is still quite flaky. Rebooting my iPad helped things along for
me.

------
bni
Anyone know how the OTA works? Does it update packages like Debian or is there
a binary diff to the new version that is downloaded and installed?

Ofcourse in iOS 4 and earlier it was the full binary image. Have they adopted
the same mechanism as OSX use for updating iOS now?

------
j_r_
I'm getting the "you device is not eligible for requested build" error in
iTunes. Never had this before. Anyone here who did successfully activate?

~~~
xorglorb
Try updating OTA, it worked perfectly for me.

~~~
j_r_
Thanks, that did it for me.

------
jarin
Oh phew, looks like custom APN settings finally got fixed, meaning you can get
3G data with a GoPhone SIM again :)

------
huhtenberg
Linked page wants username/password. A copy/paste of the contents, anyone?

~~~
vtail
Everything iOS 5.0 is still under NDA, but here is the full changelog:
[http://www.bgr.com/2011/07/22/apples-full-change-log-for-
ios...](http://www.bgr.com/2011/07/22/apples-full-change-log-for-
ios-5-beta-4/)

------
siavosh
Anyone heard anything more about the fall release date?

